# cervix after birth



## Lirazel (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, so I just felt my cervix for the first time since DS was born. Woah! I had seen drawings of what it's like before and after, but after looked just like before except the hole was more of a slit. My cervix felt all big and floppy with a hole the size of... an almond or something! I was so surprised! I'm assuming it's normal, but well, is it? Anyone else surprised too?


----------



## engineer_mom (Dec 22, 2006)

The hole in mine is no longer a hole, which suprised me when I first felt it. It is a huge slit that goes almost all the way up on one side. I don't know if mine got bigger or floppier though. It sure feels lower or out of place right now (but my posture is still totally messed up so I'm thinking my hips are not sitting right).


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

It's still going to vary when hormone levels change during your cycle (of if not having cycles again yet, just variances leading up to returning cycles), but yeah "closed" is rather loose still after kids and "open" (as near ovulation) is quite so.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

Now that I have a child, the point is rather moot. But I remember having a pelvic exam when I was in the middle of a massive pelvic infection (cause unknown), and the super-rude GYN insisted that I had had a previous pregnancy because of the way my cervix was. I kept denying I was ever pregnant, saying that I'd hope I'd remember something like that, and he didn't believe me. Of course, he also insisted that I must have been sleeping around to have an infection like that (nope, and neither was my partner), so he was just a whole lotta rude!

But maybe I was in a part of my cycle where my cervix was softer and more open!


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Have you ever seen My Beautiful Cervix? I hope its not against MCD's rules to post but it shows pictures of different women's cervixes including the cervix over an entire menstrual cycle, a pregnant cervix, a 6 weeks post partum cervix, and the cervix of a woman who has had 4 vaginal births.

*WARNING: It does show real cervixes.*


----------

